# Ring back tones..can you make your own?



## black-ice (Aug 7, 2011)

Is there anyway possible to make your own Ring Back Tones and put it on your phone??? I would love to put songs on my ring back that Verizon does not have.


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

I didn't know people still used ring back tones.

I have no idea, but I doubt it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

2nd that people still use them. You can tell who used to have them because their phone has that classical ring.

Also I'm 99.9999999999999999999% sure you can't up your own. I would imagine due to licensing, pirating, etc VZW would frown away from that.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Ringback tones are a great way to get people to not want to call you anymore... Whoever thought they were a good idea, needs to be fired, if they haven't been already...


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

g00s3y said:


> Ringback tones are a great way to get people to not want to call you anymore... Whoever thought they were a good idea, needs to be fired, if they haven't been already...


I remember when they first came out. I'd always get two calls from the same person right in a row. The first one that scared the crap out of them and made them think they got the wrong number then the one they were less panicked and actually let you answer.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

People still make phone calls and leave voice mails? All I ever get are text messages anymore.


----------

